
What went RIGHT in the 2013 Kenyan national election? Information Technology - ohjeez
http://www.correlsense.com/it-ops/information-technology-in-the-2013-kenyan-national-election/
======
mheusser
Oh I see, this is a contrarian piece. Because I know more than a little went
wrong -- see <http://world.myjoyonline.com/pages/africa/201303/102427.php>

and

[http://www.nation.co.ke/News/politics/Computer-bug-behind-
th...](http://www.nation.co.ke/News/politics/Computer-bug-behind-the-many-
spoilt-votes/-/1064/1714420/-/sja1ff/-/index.html) tell me the vote count
ended up by hand ...

~~~
hn12
I'm the author of the original article. I didn't think of the content itself
as "contrarian", but the headline certainly turned out that way--and of course
"contrarian" has different meanings to different people.

Plenty went wrong. Plenty went right.

Hand-recounted votes aren't such a bad thing, in my personal view; more
objectively, I think it's only fair to note how often they happen in the US,
Canada, the UK, ...

